# New Pc spec : opinions please



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

After the faf on with Mesh I am building a new Pc and was wondering if anyone had any tips I am thinking of the spec below
Either Abit AV8 3rd eye or Asus A8V deluxe(PCI-E)
Gainward Ultra/1960xp Golden Sample GLH (AGP or PCI-E depnding on above)
AMD Athlon64 (winchester) 3500+
200GB Seagate Barracuda
ThermalTake Tsunami case
Tagan TG480-U01
LG GSA 4163 DVD/RW
Aopen combo DVD/CDRW
Was also looking at running it on XP Media Centre .The big question though is AGP or PCI-E?


----------



## CapTT (Mar 2, 2003)

IMHO PCI-E is the way to go for a bit of future proofing and to that end the XFX 6600GT graphics card is an absolute bargain at Â£130 , SLI will be the next thing . I`d go for a Pioneer 108 DVD-RW (still firmware worries with the 109 at the mo.) or a NEC 3520 for Â£39 is a bargain , LG firmwares can also be troublesome and why not just have a DVD-ROM on the other IDE and a SATA Plextor 712 DVD-RW to give loads of flexibility. For that you may want more than the 480W the superb Tagan produces , consider a Coolermaster/Hiper 525W. Also IMHO XP media centre is not worth it. And for me it would be a Coolermaster Wavemaster also.


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

Abit Mobo - Thought beware - NF4 chipsets are new and were slightly rushed to market

Seagate - I'd prefer Western Digital - Seagate drives can be a bit naff tbh

Pioneer or NEC DVD-RWs are better - and why go for two diff drives? If you want two get the same models or atleast something along the lines of a NEC and Pioneer mix.
XP Media Centre - no - please don't - not unless you want a media centre pc and not unless you have done your homework with regards to hardware support!!!

6600 Golden Sample - froget the golden sample bit and spend the money on another brand..... esp with the 6600 which is a cut down 6800 - compare prices!! Either go plain 6600 and spend dosh on a better CPU or just get an ATI based board. TBH when u add the 6600 x sli just think of the moeny you spent - if you put that together at the outset on say a 6800 or x800/x850.9800xt/pro - you would get better performance.


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

PSU - 480w is more than enough - esp for the AMD as it does not suc up as much vs as the Intel.

My sys has 4 hds - 2 dvd-rws additional usb & firewire etc etc and runs the p3 3.2 all from a Neopower 480.


----------



## KevinST (May 6, 2002)

I'm running a Asus A8N-SLI nForce4 SLI chipset, Athlon64 3500+ winchester and a 6800GT PCI-E system for the past 2 weeks... without a single problem. Oh, it overclocks nicely as well 

An absolute bargin of a PSU is the ThermalTake PurePower 680W - has more power output and more connectors available than you could want for a long long time. www.techfever.co.uk are doing it for Â£74 incl vat


----------



## snaxo (May 31, 2002)

KevinST said:


> I'm running a Asus A8N-SLI nForce4 SLI chipset, Athlon64 3500+ winchester and a 6800GT PCI-E system for the past 2 weeks... without a single problem. Oh, it overclocks nicely as well
> 
> An absolute bargin of a PSU is the ThermalTake PurePower 680W - has more power output and more connectors available than you could want for a long long time. www.techfever.co.uk are doing it for Â£74 incl vat


Kev.....re: your Motherboard - what memory are you using in it. (I have OCZ PC3200 DDR400 Platinum EL which is on the compatability list from DFI but there you go!)

I have just set up a an AMD Athlon 64 3500 system based on a DFI LanParty UT NF4 SLi-D and am having issues with RAM (bascially if RAM is in anything other than DIMM2 then XP won't boot) ...... it would appear I am not alone either. From the constant research I am doing I can backup Saint's comment that perhaps the PCI-E boards have been rushed a little. The 3 main players (ASUS, MSI and DFI from what I can tell) are all plagued with issues.

Kev - you are one of the lucky ones...

I'm rebuilding the system again soon and trying out a load of new specific bios settings and install procedures to see if I can cure...

Damian

PS PCI-E is the type to go for of course, but just expect that it may not be plain sailing at the moment!


----------



## snaxo (May 31, 2002)

Forgot to add......it's worth making sure you get an ATX V2.0 compliant powersupply - as some components are now demanding that.

Two to recommend are the Antec Neopower 480 and the Enermax Noisetaker 485 or 600.

Damian


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

Dimm2 - DDR2 or slot 2? BTW Snax - read you latest PM


----------



## KevinST (May 6, 2002)

I've got 4 x 256M Geil Ultra Platinum PC3500 (433MHz). very good and dirt cheap 

Current settings are: HT: 1080MHz, PCI-E: 3000MHz with memory running at 6-3-2

The ThermakTake Purepower 680W is ATX2, with the new 24pin ATX power connector, 2 x PCI-E connectors etc etc etc

How many sticks of memory are you installing?? I would definatly install them in pairs for dual chanel operation. have you tried to relax the timing of the memory inthe BIOS (the Geil memory I have would go a lot faster on my old P4 3.2 system :? )


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

Snaxo - Note - The OCZ PC3200 El Plat are great for 939 chipsets along with nf4 'cos of the available timings.


----------



## snaxo (May 31, 2002)

saint said:


> Dimm2 - DDR2 or slot 2? BTW Snax - read you latest PM


Slot 2 

I don't appear to have a new PM from you fella!! :?:

Damian


----------



## snaxo (May 31, 2002)

KevinST said:


> I've got 4 x 256M Geil Ultra Platinum PC3500 (433MHz). very good and dirt cheap
> 
> Current settings are: HT: 1140MHz, PCI-E: 3000MHz with memory running at 6-3-2
> 
> ...


Kev 2 x 512MB sticks. Basically the issue I am having is:

XP will only load if one stick is in slot 2 OR 1 stick is in slot 2 and 1 in slot 4 BUT CPU internal cache is disabled in the bios (which kills the PC).

Any other config - system will not boot at all.

Damian


----------



## KevinST (May 6, 2002)

On the review on anandtech:
"contacts at DFI advise that the best overclocking is achieved with the dual channel DIMMs in sockets 2 and 4".

so I would definatly put the DIMMs in slots 2 and 4 even if you have no intention to overclock.

I can't find anything but good reviews on the DFI board, so am confused what the issue is. Have you tried to reduce the memory timings? I assume that you've not overclocked anything in the BIOS??

I would turn off fast post (or whatever it's called in the BIOS0 so that the memory is checked on boot - just to make sure it doesn't have any faults - or the BIOS thinks it has any faults.


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

DFI Boards are good - though as said the NF4 was rushed by nVidia to get it out.

Being an Intel guy for last 2 years it is strange to hear of using 2/4 for slots rather than 1/3 then 2/4


----------



## KevinST (May 6, 2002)

Still not sure what issues there are with the NF4 chipset... I can't seem to see any issues on the forums more than there are normally for newly released chipsets and motherboards.
Having, like you, been an Intel only user until now, I've gone through several teething issues with early released Intel chipsets... I was one of the first to get the P4P800 (865 chipset) when it came out and recall others having problems. IIRC one of the solutions for the P4P800 was to use DIMM sockets 2/4 and then 1/3 :? 
This is the first ever non Intel CPU and first ever non Intel chipset motherboard I've bought... and I'm quite impressed with it. so far.
Maybe I'm just lucky.


----------



## westty (Jan 3, 2004)

Perhaps you could try taking the memory voltage up a few notches .My present sys which has the i875 chipset and Crucial ram in DC was very unstable even at stock fsb's ,took the memory voltage up a bit and it ran Ok even got a 800mhz overclock with a 1080 fsb and it's been rock solid for about a year now. :?


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Thanks for the info I was looking at the 3520 but saw a review that said the LG was a better drive,its Â£100 to the next cpu and I'd heard AMD prices were dropping so I thought it would be that wise to pay out more than Â£250 .


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

AMD are releasing dual core cpus in the summer - hence price drop for the 64s.

SLI is not future proof if u take time to think about it

PCIe is a good move

NF4 939s will be great if the dual core support them


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

So shoud I wait a couple of months of just upgrade again in a year or so?


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

Have still to read about the dual amd core preview details - but if they are 939 then nf4 is perfect for them.

Need to stop playing World Or Warcraft for a sec


----------



## snaxo (May 31, 2002)

Success !!!

Got the DFI LanParty working with 1GB last night....

Had to do the following:

1) cleared CMOS on board
2) at first only connected CPU, CPU cooler, Floppy drive, one CD drive and one stick memory to the MB
3) booted to latest released bios and installed. Booted again - all ok - ran optimized defaults - booted again to bios
4) in BIOS - then disabled aspects I didn't need right now (e.g. firewire and audio)
5) updated BIOS settings with specifics advised by one of the mods on DFI-Street
6) on my other pc created a slipstream install of XP SP2 (previously I installed just XP)
7) booted to XP CD and ran install - all worked fine
8) booted to bios and re-enabled firewire, audio...
9) loaded directx 9 and chipset drivers from DFI CD
10) ran windows update to download latest patches...

And all is looking rosy at the mo (fingers crossed)! Memtest showwed that Memory is ok and Prime95 is currently looking good!

Anyone getting a DFI board would do well to pay heed to the above install procedure!!

Damian


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

That be a result.....

And all from a company called - Diamond Flower International



Glad you got a sucess there.


----------



## L8_0RGY (Sep 12, 2003)

I haven't got the foggiest what any of you are on about, but i need help!!

My laptop is on its last legs;

The mouse in the middle of the keyboard has now stopped working after weeks of it dancing around the screen without me touching it.

The left hand arrow button is missing

The battery for the laptop is dead so it always has to be plugged in :lol:

I've just had a word with the boss who was questioning why i want a laptop over a normal computer and he said if i could prove to him i'd got a good deal of a laptop i could get one.

I need it for the obvious work things but outside of work i want to be able to take video captures on it, and would like to burn music on it as well.

I've had a look at Dell, and Dabs and have found one on Dabs i like the look of but i think it's "homemade" and are rather worried about getting one that isn't from an established manufacturer like Dell, HP etc.

http://www.dabs.com/uk/channels/hardwar ... =3LQC&mc=2

Help, suggestions, and opinions would be gratefully received.


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

http://www.dabs.com/uk/channels/hardwar ... klinx=3fn1

Go Vaio - you want be sorry.


----------



## L8_0RGY (Sep 12, 2003)

I'm not sure the company wallet would want to stretch that far!!

The response i got when i said laptops were about Â£7-800 was "well i got my desktop pc built for around Â£600".


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

L8_0RGY said:


> I'm not sure the company wallet would want to stretch that far!!
> 
> The response i got when i said laptops were about Â£7-800 was "well i got my desktop pc built for around Â£600".


The link you posted was of similar price - hence I chose the my link. Yes you can build a desktop PC of Â£600 - but that ain't good if you need mobile functionality..... but if your position is fixed then there is no need for using a lappy over a desktop variety. (For those that will go...blah blah..... please not I said FIXED :wink: )


----------



## L8_0RGY (Sep 12, 2003)

The Vaio does look good, but its Â£160 more.

We'd get the VAT back, but its still considerably more, and i can't remember seeing the Wireless Networking & S Video port on the Vaio.

It has a Firewire socket, but i think the Dabs one has Firewire already built in.

What i would like to know is - should i/we risk buying something built by Dabs or is it better to go with Dell/Sony etc?


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

Dabs stuff is just rebadged goods - obviously cheaper end of market - but still decent.


----------



## phil (May 7, 2002)

Seems to be a trend. Upgraded my PC last week with an asus a8n sli deluxe mobo, athlon 64 3500 and a gigabyte 6600 gt sli card (only one just now).
Setting up was pretty straightforward. Performance seems spot on. Can't complain. 
Best thing about the graphics card is there's no fan, so it's quiet. Not so impressed by the standard athlon fan though. Bit loud.

CPU runs at 27 degrees which is fantasic. Not done any overcloking yet though.
Got 2 striped maxtor drives which are also pretty quiet. 3 of my old pata 40 gig drives striped too. They're noisier, but off most of the time. 
Might even put the sides back on the case. The old athlon 2600 overheated before, as did the drives.


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

phil said:


> Seems to be a trend. Upgraded my PC last week with an asus a8n sli deluxe mobo, athlon 64 3500 and a gigabyte 6600 gt sli card (only one just now).
> Setting up was pretty straightforward. Performance seems spot on. Can't complain.
> Best thing about the graphics card is there's no fan, so it's quiet. Not so impressed by the standard athlon fan though. Bit loud.
> 
> ...


I'd have spent less money on the GFX card and invested in a decent case.


----------



## phil (May 7, 2002)

jampott said:


> I'd have spent less money on the GFX card and invested in a decent case.


I didn't mention my case. Although I really don't understand why people fork out so much money on cases. As long as cooling's sufficient, what's the point?


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

phil said:


> jampott said:
> 
> 
> > I'd have spent less money on the GFX card and invested in a decent case.
> ...


The point is, the cooling isn't sufficient if your drives and CPU are overheating...


----------



## phil (May 7, 2002)

The CPU was fine, but I had to crank the fan up with the case on. Easier to leave it off. The drives caused a problem because I really needed a fan blasting at them to keep them cool. Reckon I'd be better off getting some heatsinks for the drives.


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

P4s chuck out loads of heat - P4 running norm = Overclocked Athlon 64

Some bogstandard cooling ain't enough if you got top kit. GPU fan is a must for any good vid card - same with some chipsets - and of course cpu. The number of drives etc in your machine also has bearing on cooling of course. Good case choice is a must too - some cases actually act as heatsinks - eg: coolermaster

Me - I just watercool the whole lot.. CPU GPU & Chipset.

Only fan in my Coolermaster is the PSU - and its silent.


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

wallsendmag - What was your issue with Mesh?

It's just that my 4 month old machine has just gone belly up with the network port blowing on the motherboard. It's now awaiting a courier to return to Mesh for a new board!


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

auditt260bhp said:


> wallsendmag - What was your issue with Mesh?
> 
> It's just that my 4 month old machine has just gone belly up with the network port blowing on the motherboard. It's now awaiting a courier to return to Mesh for a new board!


Basically the hard drive wasnt't screwed in, a fact I only discovered after deciding to reject the system because it was hard to boot and then kept shutting down ,went to put the case back in the box and it went clang clang clang .Its taken two weeks to get them to take it back I'm dropping it off on monday at the couriers


----------

